# New puppy questions!



## Kodabear75 (Oct 2, 2013)

We picked up our 8 week old V Koda last night and she's doing pretty good for her first day but she's a bit of a barker. I know the first few days are hard but the breeder said this group barks a lot. We live in a townhouse with close neighbors and I'm worried she will wake people. Does anyone have any tips? She's good otherwise just barks when she's put in the crate.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums and the V life. Puppies can be a handful and will drive you to your wits end, but always remember that it will get better. It's hard to remember that when she's barking/peeing/biting all the time.
As for your barking issue, your girl has just made a big change leaving her litter mates. She's trying to find her way and figure out what the heck is going on. Remain positive and loving and she'll turn out just fine. Do a search on the forum for crate training and you will find lots of previous threads to help you on the way. Basically, don't respond or reward barking, just ignore it. If she's in her crate, don't let her out until she is quiet. As she gets older, it may help to train a "speak" and "quiet" command to further reinforce the desired behaviors. It varies V to V, but in general they like to communicate. Whether barks or Roo Roo's, they let you know how they are feeling. You may want to preemptively bring a bottle of wine/cookies and earplugs over to your neighbors and apologize about the noise of a new pup. 

I would also suggest you look up shark bites because those will be coming soon (and often! Good luck!)


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought exactly the same thing with mine, we have had her nearly a week now and she used to cry whenever we left the house (loudly) or just bark when she is playing! I live in a terraced house so was also worried about my neighbours but I just put a letter through their doors explaining the situation and thankfully both like dogs/puppies and said they didn't mind and if they could help with anything then to let them know.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We made a little flyer for our street inviting them to meet the puppy as once they've seen the sweet face and put a name to it they're much less likely to complain, and also it was great for his socialisation as they all brought their kids. I made our direct neighbour a box of chocolate flapjacks as well!

Amazing as he is, we had peaks and troughs of emotion, still do occasionally but he is over 5 months now so they're far fewer. I've discovered new wells of patience I didn't know I had, and it's been a HUGE learning curve for both of us in tolerance, calm and consistency. The calmer, more loving and more consistent in enforcing things we tell him to do the better behaved he is. I'm just holding my breath for the terrible-teens where he forgets it all again!!

'Mother knows best' was recommended to me by some lovely forum user and it saved me from going mad  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0876056664/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Good luck and congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Kodabear75 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She did a little better last night but I know it will take time. I did talk with my one neighbor who said she hasn't heard her. I was relieved!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

My dog was a big time barker, first week and month she would bark for hours on end if left in her crate or outside alone. Couldnt do the reward when she was quiet as she never stopped! it was heart breaking and I felt so ashamed about it effecting the neighbours.

No real advice, except it does get better! Just have to remeber it is a big adjustment for her too


----------

